# Ovulation/AF Pains before FET



## Doodledoo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi wonder if you can help me Im doing my 2nd FET (first -BFN) d/r usinf buserilin from 29th December and then started progynova 22nd January and I am experiencing stomach and back pain just like I usually have during the 2nd half of my normal menstral cycle, the pain started around 1st February. I had a lining scan last Wednesday and all looked well - explained I was having pains but the sonographer said there was no ovarian activity and the lining looked good at 9.6mm so nothing to worry about - but I am!!!! Im due to have transfer Tues/Wed of next week and really worrying that my embies will be thawed and my period will be on its way.  I have pelvic adhesions and get lots of pain normally just before ovulation onwards but just wondered if anyone had any thoughts - Im wondering/hoping its a side effect of Progynova?  This will be our last attempt so am really wanting to make sure all is ok.
Many thanks for any advice


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If there is no ovarian activity and you are taking the buserelin, progynova and soon the progesterone as prescribed, it is very unlikely that anything bad will happen.

I have always found that you get odd twinges and a feeling of real fullness throughout treatment, especially towards the end and it has always been fine.  

Just wait until you are pregnant - then all the worry about aches, pains and twinges really kick in!!!


----------



## Doodledoo (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply, after I read it I double checked my progynova strip to make sure I'd taken all the tablets I should have and discovered I've missed 2!! I cannot believe it, something so important - I know why its happened Ive had a few very stressful days but still. 
I started taking the progynova on the 22nd January and I know the missed ones can only be from between 1st and 4th February and had a good lining scan on the 3rd February.  I rang the emergency doctor at my clinic as I wanted to find out what to do and Id much rather abandon the cycle and not thaw my embies if Ive caused any problems but the doctor said the risk would be the lining coming away but if that was the case I would be bleeding so it should be fine and to just increase my daily dose of progynova from 6mg to 8mg and also as I start crinone gel tonight that should help thingd to.
Just wanted to find out if you had an opinion on this, if I should request a scan or blood test or anything before embies are thawed?
Thanks so much for your time


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You would only bleed if the oestrogen level drops below a critical level. 
You are on a reasonable dose. If the doctor has advised you then I am sure it will be fine.

I used to tick the doses off in my diary writing each dose out with a little tick box in each day. Obsessive, but I guess my years of working in a hospital and checking drug charts daily has disciplined me to have a robust checking system.

I was on 8mg of progynova for my FET cycle too.
Good luck with the cycle. They usually only thaw on the morning of the transfer so you have up until the day before to see if any problems with the lining occur. You can double check this with the clinic.


----------

